# Would you please check my new German Shepherd?



## Salar (Jun 6, 2014)

*Please, the expert guys, i bought this GS and its a bit more than 2 months, i just wanted to know if he looks pure and a good GS. Thanks in advance for you guys.*


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, he does look purebred, but very young in these pictures. How old was he when you got him?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

he does not look to be "a bit more than two months" in the pictures I would say 5 weeks?


----------



## Salar (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks, for your respected replies, actually, i dont have a good experience, and i am repeating what the seller told me...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

report them -- I am sure wherever you are there are laws which prohibit a pup being sold that young .

I guessed 5 weeks, may be 4 weeks.


----------



## Salar (Jun 6, 2014)

The seller told me his age, and i dont have a good experince in raising them , for that i needed your comments. Thanks indeed and i will be very thankful for any extra remarks on him.


----------



## Salar (Jun 6, 2014)

May be, but not here in the middle east, where laws are not respected regarding human beings themselves ! do you have any other comments on how he looks like and his breed and colour...i mean how he will look like when growing?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

He looks very nice, looks like a purebred dark sable. He will be very handsome, a dark sable. I'd worry about his age though, he looks very young. No way he is 2 months old.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

projecting how he looks is so low on the totem pole --- I would be worried that he develops properly , socially , and health wise .

Do you have a pedigree ? any information on the parents.

Can't believe someone would do this. Says a lot about how they care about the animals. Wonder what the wisdom is in the breeding -- for all you know it could be brother to sister, because when a person is that cavalier I wouldn't put much past them .


----------



## Salar (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks Liesje for your words. and carmspack, do you mean he doesn't look pure, i am so thankful for any clarification, and also i will be more than glad if you give me some advices on how to deal with his food and else since he is younger than what i thought.


----------



## Salar (Jun 6, 2014)

Castlemaid...BY the way, those pictures, approximately, were taken 2 weeks ago.


----------



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes around 5 weeks..pure sable too me!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

He looks purebred to me but no way to know for sure without registration paperwork and pedigree information, and his colour would be "sable".

If you are new to the breed, you should start doing some research! Good luck!
The German Shepherd Dog - German Shepherd Guide


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Salar said:


> The seller told me his age, and i dont have a good experince in raising them , for that i needed your comments. Thanks indeed and i will be very thankful for any extra remarks on him.


What do you know? Why did you get him? Has he seen a vet?

I'm not being rude at all, I just need to know if you need the full 'raising a puppy 101' or have you had dogs before?

First get him to a vet for a check up and any vaccines he needs. If the pics are 2 weeks old he is around 7 weeks? A vet will be more sure of his age.


----------



## BePrepared (May 16, 2014)

This is the size of a 7 week old shepherd (he's half husky but size should be similar)... by 8 weeks he was a good bit bigger. There's no way that pup is 2 months old


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Salar, people are concerned about his age and age he was removed from the litter because of very valuable lessons he is missing from the mom and litter.

Socialization of the right kind is going to be extremely important. Begin with this thread regarding that: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-rethinking-popular-early-socialization.html

Your pup didn't have a chance to learn any bite inhibition from his litter. It will be safer for your home, and less painful for you to go through this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-puppy-biting-teaching-bite-inhibition.html You will be finding out very soon if not already why they are called landsharks.

For good puppy information, go through the full puppy sub-forum, then branch out from there: The Puppy Place - German Shepherd Dog Forums

Word of caution - until he has had his vaccines; do not take him in areas other dogs have been. Parvo is very hard for a pup to recover from and is often fatal.

Your pup is a very cute GSP. Since, as you said, you have very little experience, spend a lot of time on this forum, read and ask questions. Tons of experience of all kinds here. You will get answers to questions you didn't even ask.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

What food do you have available to you in your country? Are you able to give him raw goats milk? That would be very good for him. Since those pics are from a couple weeks ago, he could be closer to 8 weeks now. Can you tell us what day he was born? To help us determine his age and the best course of action for you.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

His sable looks light to me, but I haven't been around sables younger than 8 weeks either. Cute pup though, I think he was trying to stack in that last picture.


----------



## Salar (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for ApselBear, dawnandjr, BePrepared, Wild Wolf, kelli mims, and especially Twyla and Sabis mom, for your instructions and assessment and advices. Yes, i took him to the vet, and he said that within two weeks he will start giving him vaccines. He said he seems energetic. and by the way, I will take new photos for him and will be more than happy to listen to your comments and advices, since i am a newbie to this.


----------



## Salar (Jun 6, 2014)

Guys, here is today's photos of my Rex ! Will appreciate your comments and advices. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Salar (Jun 6, 2014)

*New Photos*

Guys ! here is the latest (Today) photos of Rex ! Your comments and advices are much appreciated .


----------



## Salar (Jun 6, 2014)

*More photos of Rex*

Here are more pictures for Rex


----------



## Salar (Jun 6, 2014)

*More from here*

Rex in new photos !


----------



## Salar (Jun 6, 2014)

*Here are more*

Rex in new photos !


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

He is very handsome!


----------



## Tina D. (Aug 29, 2012)

What a wonderful baby! :wub:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

He's a good looking puppy. I love his expression.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

This is what my pup Bella looked like at about six weeks. Dec 25. taken Feb. 9th. It's difficult to tell if the dog is plush or a coat, (long haired). Your in a very different land with very different ideal's and I am concerned, that if too much happens between the NOW and the THEN after the pup has his 3 rounds of shots at 16 weeks, you need to be on the lookout for soft runny poop, being lethargic and keep a close eye on the pup's interactions with other animals, in your household and outside. Please don't let a larger dog near the little guy before the second shots, and maybe longer. It will change the way the dog interacts with it's SOCIETY. The dog don't know he in the middle east. If he get's whooped, your dreams of a protection dog are pretty much done. Low excersise for a few weeks, he's wobbly, let him sleep and the children need to be careful of the high beds as if you blink he's off the bed with a sore paw. Best of Luck. SGCSG !!


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

looks long haired to me
handsome puppy too


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

looks like a long coat sable puppy. So cute


----------



## Salar (Jun 6, 2014)

sehrgutcsg said:


> This is what my pup Bella looked like at about six weeks. Dec 25. taken Feb. 9th. It's difficult to tell if the dog is plush or a coat, (long haired). Your in a very different land with very different ideal's and I am concerned, that if too much happens between the NOW and the THEN after the pup has his 3 rounds of shots at 16 weeks, you need to be on the lookout for soft runny poop, being lethargic and keep a close eye on the pup's interactions with other animals, in your household and outside. Please don't let a larger dog near the little guy before the second shots, and maybe longer. It will change the way the dog interacts with it's SOCIETY. The dog don't know he in the middle east. If he get's whooped, your dreams of a protection dog are pretty much done. Low excersise for a few weeks, he's wobbly, let him sleep and the children need to be careful of the high beds as if you blink he's off the bed with a sore paw. Best of Luck. SGCSG !!



Thanks so much for your time and writing your comment. I really appreciate any extra thing you would like me to take into consideration to raise this lovely dog safely and according to standard norms.


----------



## Salar (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks also for the nice words on my puppy !


----------



## Salar (Jun 6, 2014)

UP UP UP for your comments


----------



## Ikram45 (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice and cute puppy !


----------

